# Odd looking poo



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Me again!!!!

Copper has been doing really funny poos, almost slimmy! the first poo will be solid but then he has watery poo! he hasn't pooed in the house its only when he needs to go!

He does tend to eat grass sticks and stones (i try to stop him as much as i can but we all know what v pups r like) and his poo can be a greeny colour. 

I had started to put puppy meat into his dried food but stopped this since the problems. 

I feed him Iams complete puppy dry food. 

I was recommended to give him slippert elm, which helps the mucus in the stomach and guts.

His still his normal self, jumping about playing etc

What do you think?


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Mylo is 5 months and eats anything and everything and is very good at getting away from me to eat these random delights! I have seen the exact same as what you have described and it has soon gone back to normal. I continue my battle to stop him and live in hope that one day I will cease to find hair elastics and other items in his poo! ;D


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

There was a very recent Iams puppy food recall! I would switch to something else ASAP.

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm282506.htm


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

When you say slimy do you mean mucus on the poo? If so my vet has told me this can mean there is excess bacteria in their tract bec they ate something they shouldn't (big surprise) and belly is trying to get rid of it. You can try switching to a cooked chicken and rice diet ir just adding cooked rice to the dry kibble until the stool is normal again. Then gradually return to his regular feeding. If the mucus doesn't reside he may need antibiotics. Dozer once ate some styrofoam and needed the rx but usually some rice does the trick. Plus he loves it.


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Coppers poo is better now, the slippery elm seems to have worked. 

Threefsh - it seems this has only effected the USA, i'm in England, but i have been thinking about changing him to something else as he has terrible wind!! 

What dry food do you feed your dogs?

SteelCityDozer - slimy on the poo really, i found a poo with loads of stones in it the other day and one with plastic in too, who knows where he has got it from but im really watching him now. The slippery elm helps with the mucus in the gut, and seems to have worked. 

Thank you, v puppies eat everything!!


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Mylo is in the UK also and eats a dry food diet only. He was eating Eaukanuba large breed but seemed really board with it. I changed his food to Purina Pro Plan puppy (athletic large breed).
Since I changed him to this he has been loads better and eats all his food and looks great with it. 

If it help I shopped around for the best supplier for this food and found G J W Titmuss to be the cheapest - £70 for two 14kg bags which was nearly £30 cheaper than in the shops or anyone else online. 

Hope this is of some help as I had the same problems as you and spent ages reading online and asking about. The link below should take you straight to the food above.

http://www.gjwtitmuss.co.uk/pro-pla...thletic-lamb-38-rice-14kg-save-15-off-rrp.asp


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We are feeding Riley Taste of the Wild (grain-free) and she loves it!


----------



## frankie2010 (Jan 8, 2012)

He may have Colitis. Colitis has a number of different causes. The most common cause of colitis is a dog eating something that it should not have done. Animals who habitually raid the bins get colitis quite frequently. Rich foods, dairy products, or fatty foods are common culprits. Nothing too major but a trip to the vets is need if this is the case... Hope I could be of any help! x


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

threefsh said:


> We are feeding Riley Taste of the Wild (grain-free) and she loves it!


We are currently switching between two foods that Dax loves. He's like most and that he's picky but these two have never given us problems;
Blue Wilderness Grain-Fee Taste of the Wild
And a recent one I cant recall which I will have to get back to you is a picture of a Vizsla on the front of the packing... it's Grain Free as well and has a bit of a higher protein content that Blue Wilderness.


----------

